# Ein Teich im Fass



## Goldorfe75 (3. Aug. 2009)

Hallo liebe Miniteichianer!

Ich geselle mich jetzt einfach mal dazu  Nachdem ich schon länger im Forum mitlese und bis auf die Schwimmteichpläne in der Schublade immer noch keinen Teich habe, musste jetzt endlich Wasser in den Garten.

Da der große Teich erst später kommen soll (wenn das jetzige Kleinkind schwimmen kann), muss jetzt das Weinfass als Ersatz oder besser als Anfang für die Teichsucht herhalten  Da es schon etwas spät im Gartenjahr ist, gab es leider nur noch ein paar reduzierte Reste im Gartencenter, aber für den Anfang sollte es reichen.

Die Pflanzen (eine Sumpfschwertlilie, eine Sumpfiris, ein Zwergkalmus, eine __ Zwergbinse und eine __ Zwergseerose) stehen in Pflanzkörben in Spielsand und das Ganze wird durch einen "spuckenden" Frosch belebt (fanden Kind und ich toll und die Mücken lassen sich hoffentlich dadurch abschrecken). Eine Unterwasserpflanze (leider nur als Koifutter deklariert ohne nähere Bezeichnung) soll für ein wenig Sauerstoff sorgen.

Das Fass (ca. 110 Liter Inhalt) haben wir zunächst gründlich gewässert, dann mit Soda und einer Wurzelbürste geschrubbt und danach noch mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert. Nun hoffe ich, dass es keine ernsthaften Probleme mit Rückständen aus dem Fass gibt.

So, jetzt aber noch zwei Bilder vom neuen Gartenmittelpunkt 

 

 

Liebe Grüße,

Goldorfe75 (manche mögen es mir es übel nehmen, aber ich bleibe dennoch lieber bei meinem Nick)


----------



## Bebel (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo __ Goldorfe 75

Wirklich ein schöner Miniteich 

In den spuckenden Frosch hatte ich mich auch schon mal verliebt, konnte mich dann jedoch nicht von meinem Geld trennen 

Sieht echt toll aus. 

Vielleicht wird Deine Seerose Dir den spuckenden Frosch übelnehmen, da die plätscherndes Wasser nicht so sehr mag, zur Not kann sie ja ausziehen wenn ihr der Frosch nicht passt 

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Goldorfe75 (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo Bebel,

danke für das Kompliment 

Ich weiß ja eigentlich, dass Seerosen kein Geplätschere mögen, aber an dem Frosch kam ich einfach nicht vorbei (zumal er ja so nett reduziert war). Entsprechend habe ich versucht die Pumpe so einzustellen, dass dem Frosch das Wasser nur ein wenig aus dem Maul läuft (sieht auf dem Foto nach mehr aus, als es eigentlich ist) und so fast keine Spritzer erzeugt. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Beiden sich vertragen werden.

Und ansonsten wäre ein zweiter Miniteich ja wirklich nicht sooo schlimm 

LG Goldorfe75


----------



## Iris S. (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo,



Goldorfe75 schrieb:


> Das Fass (ca. 110 Liter Inhalt) haben wir zunächst gründlich gewässert, dann mit Soda und einer Wurzelbürste geschrubbt und danach noch mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert. Nun hoffe ich, dass es keine ernsthaften Probleme mit Rückständen aus dem Fass gibt.



Berichte doch später bitte nochmal ob die Behandlung ausreichend war. Wir haben uns am Samstag nämlich auch ein halbes Weinfass gekauft. Dieses soll aber bei uns der Pflanzenfilter für den kleinen Teich werden und ich möchte ja nicht, daß die Fische demnächst betrunken durch den Teich torkeln/schwimmen .

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo __ Goldorfe,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns am Miniteich.

Ein sehr schönes Fässchen hast Du da. Hoffentlich hat die Reinigung gereicht.

Der Frosch und die Seerose sind schon o.k. - er plätschert ihr ja nicht auf die Blätter...


----------



## Dilmun (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo !

Wirklich schön geworden.
Ich nehme mal an, es wird nicht bei einem Mini bleiben.


----------



## michi(72) (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo __ Goldorfe,
Dein Mini gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Ich habe mir letzten Samstag auch ein Weinfass (altes Rotweinfass, sieht man und riecht man noch ) geholt und bin es noch am Wässern, bin auch gespannt, ob das Schrubben bei Dir gereicht hat. 
Drücke Dir die Daumen! 
Ich bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich das Fass nicht besser mit flüssiger Teichfolie streiche.


----------



## Goldorfe75 (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo an alle Vorschreiber!

Danke für das nette Willkommen  Ihr macht mir jetzt ja doch ein wenig Angst, ob ich nicht etwas voreilig mit dem Bepflanzen war :? Aber wie das nun mal so ist, sollte es dann doch gleich das Fass sein (war eigentlich erst für das Frühjahr geplant) und nicht der extra als Übergangslösung gekaufte Mörtelkübel (der wird aber im nächsten Frühjahr auf jeden Fall als weiterer Miniteich an den Fuß der Kräuterspirale gesetzt).

Bis jetzt sieht es noch ganz gut aus. Eine leichte Trübung ist erkennbar, aber es riecht in keinster Weise faulig oder so. Also hoffe ich weiterhin, dass die Reinigungsaktion erfolgreich war und sich die Trübung bald wieder legt.

Ich werde so oder so weiter berichten 

@Michi

Bei der flüssigen Teichfolie hätte ich Sorge, dass das Holz austrocknet, sich zusammenzieht und damit das Fass undicht wird. Denn die Fässer werden ja eigentlich erst richtig dicht, wenn das Holz durch die Flüssigkeit (__ Wein oder was auch immer) aufquillt. Hatte ich zumindest bisher so verstanden, obwohl mein Fass auch ohne Wässern gleich dicht war. Irgendwie alles gar nicht so einfach...

LG __ Goldorfe


----------



## Dilmun (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo!

Ich kenn mich zwar mit Holzbottichen nicht aus - ich habe Tongefäße - aber ein Wasserwechsel ist ja schnell gemacht. 
Ich habe verschiedene Töpfe mit verschiedenen Pflanzen. 

Ein Topf nur mit Schwimmpflanzen. Da ist nur ein wenig Kies am Grund und dort ist das Wasser seit Monaten klar. (mit __ Krebsschere, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserlinsen und Wasserhyazinthen) 

Und bei einem anderen Topf, mit der Seerose und __ Bachbunge, Gauklerblume und __ Froschlöffel habe ich zuviel nährstoffhaltiges Substrat drinnen. Da stecke ich den Schlauch auf den Grund und lasse immer wieder mal langsam frisches Wasser rein und lasse es einige Zeit überlaufen. Ich wollte die Pflanzen nicht nochmals rausnehmen.

Und nächstes Jahr mache ich das dann von Anfang an anders.  

Die anderen Töpfe regulieren sich auch von selbst und ich brauch nur Wasser nachfüllen.

Also mach dir nicht zuviel Gedanken. Bei den Mini's ist alles leichter.


----------



## michi(72) (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo __ Goldorfe,
da bin ich ja auch als am Überlegen, wegen dem Eintrocknen des Holzes. Aber vielleicht reicht es ja auch aus, wenn das Fass draußen steht und die Luftfeuchtigkeit abbekommt. Wir haben noch ein altes Fass draußen stehen, welches aber einen Deckel hat und auf dem Blumen stehen. Das Fass ist in Ordnung und bekommt auch noch nicht mal richtig Regen ab. 
Ich bin nämlich auch zu ungeduldig, dass ich das Fass vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr nur als Regentonne nutzen kann. 
Im Moment wird es noch gewässert.
Waren denn viele Ablagerungen in Deinem Fass zu erkennen? Bei mir ist es nämlich ganz schön viel.


----------



## Goldorfe75 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo Michi,

im Fass waren jede Menge Weinsteinablagerungen. Die lösten sich aber gut nach dem Abschrubben mit Soda und der Wurzelbürste. Den Rest hat dann der Hochdruckreiniger erledigt.

Im Moment kämpfe ich eher mit einer Invasion Mückenlarven. Der Frosch hatte wohl keine ausreichende abschreckende Wirkung. Wenn die Viecher größer sind, werde ich sie als Fischfutter im Aquarium einsetzen. Ist zwar nicht nett, aber den Fischen schmeckt es und wir werden nicht gestochen.

LG __ Goldorfe


----------



## Fischnanny (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo __ Goldorfe,
dein Teichlein ist wunderhübsch. Am tollsten finde ich deinen Frosch, wo kriegt man denn so einen her? Kosten ? Schade dass ich schon einen Wasserspeier habe!
Viele Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Goldorfe75 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo Andrea,

erstmal Dankeschön 

Den Frosch habe ich bei Dehner gekauft (großes Gartencenter, was es glaube ich bundesweit gibt). Gekostet hat der Spaß 29€  Aber er ist es auf jeden Fall wert 

LG __ Goldorfe


----------



## Goldorfe75 (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hier die versprochene Rückmeldung zur Wasserqualität, bzw. auftretenden Problemen mit Rückständen aus dem Fass:

Nachdem sich das Wasser eingetrübt hatte, habe ich drei Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt (alle drei Tage), aber letztendlich roch mir das Wasser dann doch zu sehr nach __ Wein und ganz leicht faulig (auch wenn mein Mann meinte, dass ich mir das einbilde). Vielleicht war ich also doch zu voreilig mit der "Inbetriebnahme". Also haben wir letzten Mittwoch noch mal alles rausgeräumt, dass Fass abgespritzt, die Pflanzkörbe oberflächlich vorsichtig abgespült und alles wieder eingesetzt.

Seitdem ist das Wasser klar geblieben und die Pflanzen sind mittlerweile auch sichtbar angewachsen. Die Seerose ist so schnell gewachsen, dass ich sie schon bis auf den Boden setzen konnte, wo sie fleißig neue Blätter nach oben treibt. Ich hoffe, das bleibt jetzt so, zumal auch die Unterwasserpflanze schon fast wucherartig wächst und dabei hoffentlich fleißig Nährstoffe verbraucht und Sauerstoff produziert.

Ich werde weiter berichten, wenn sich wieder etwas verändert.

LG __ Goldorfe


----------



## Iris S. (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, das Dein (__ Wein-)Spuk nun vorbei ist.

Habe mein Faß inzwischen auch mit Soda geschrubbt und und mit dem Kärcher bearbeitet. Dann aufgefüllt und __ Hornkraut reingegeben. Alle paar Tage wird das Wasser immer noch komplett ausgetauscht. 

Aber bei mir ist das Ende noch nicht in Sicht. Rosa Wasser sieht schon komisch aus .

LG
__ Iris


----------



## michi(72) (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo,
Danke für die Rückmeldung!
Mein Fass wurde jetzt eine Woche (oder waren es schon zwei?) gewässert, aber eher dazu, dass es wieder so richtig aufquoll und dicht wurde. Am Freitag habe ich es so richtig mit dem Kärcher ausgespritzt und jetzt warte ich auf meine Lieferung Impermax. Bin schon ganz ungeduldig, wann das nun endlich kommt. Ist jetzt fast eine Woche her. :beeten Außerdem habe ich vorgestern festgestellt, dass der Mini, der in das Fass umziehen soll undicht geworden ist. 
Hoffentlich bleibt es bei Euch mit den Fässern jetzt schön!!!!


----------



## gudi (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo,
habe auch ein Rotweinfass und wässere dieses seit gut einem viertel Jahr, jede Woche neues Wasser und schrubben. Leider habe ich immer noch Weinstein, es ist am Grund schwarz. Was kann ich noch tun?
LG
Gudi


----------



## civetta (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo Michi,
ich habe im Frühjahr auch einen Mini im Weinfass angelegt, und zwar ohne es vorher auszuschrubben. Es bildete sich dann ein flockiger grauer Belag und die Wand verlor die rote Farbe mit der Zeit. Im Forum haben schon andere davon berichtet. Ich habe dann jede Woche zwei Drittel des Wassers gewechselt und nach Beratung im Forum viele sauerstoffspendende Pflanzen eingesetzt. Jetzt hat sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht eingestellt und die meisten Pflanzen blühen auch. Nur die beiden Seerosen nicht. Ich habe aber auch keine Zeit gehabt, Düngekegel zu besorgen. Also ich kann so ein Fass nur empfehlen.
Civetta


----------



## michi(72) (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo Civetta,
gefällt mir sehr gut Dein Mini! Hast Du sehr schön angelegt 
Mein Fass ist leider immer noch nicht befüllt worden. Es war als was anderes gewesen, so dass ich leider noch keine Zeit dafür hatte.  Aber das wird noch, ist ja nicht so, als ob gar kein Mini da wäre. 
Aber sag doch mal, was ist das für eine schöne Blume mit den roten Blüten? Die gefällt mir ja sehr gut.


----------



## overcast (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Hallo __ Goldorfe und Community,

ich weiß der Thread ist uralt aber so ist das halt wenn man die Suche bemüht.

Ich möchte mir ein Weinfass auf den Balkon stellen und ich finde dein Fass perfekt zur Nachahmung 

Eine Frage zur Wässerung; Verstehe ich das richtig, Wasser ins Fass und alle 5-6 Tage einmal komplett auswechseln für 2-3 Wochen? Oder werden andere Zyklen empfohlen?


Regards, Matze


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im Fass*

Ich hab mein Fass, das wirklich übel gerochen hat (kam frisch vom Weinbauer) zuerst gründlich mit Soda und einem Drahtschwamm geschrubbt (keine Arbeit für Antialkoholiker *lol*), und dann befüllt. Am nächsten Tag hab ich das Wasser ausgelassen und die Prozedur wiederholt, und dann wieder neu befüllt. Das hab ich glaub ich dreimal gemacht. Nachdem das Wasser klar geblieben ist, hab ich dann sofort bepflanzt. Das Fass hat anfangs schon noch ein wenig gemüffelt, aber den Pflanzen hat das scheinbar nichts ausgemacht


----------

